# Murray Sonic Flite



## rlazars (Jan 18, 2013)

All, Im in need of some information on a Murray Sonic Flite...serial number not handy at the moment.  I bought this bike for my daughter as a surprise for her birthday and Im hoping to get a few minor items looked after before her birthday, week after next.  I bought it without much research or knowledge of completeness and it turns out it looks like nearly all of the bits are present and accounted for.

From all of my research it appears to be an early 60's model U-51 and appears to need the following: Correct rear tail lamp or reflectors and  Correct rear fender reflector.

The battery holder is pretty corroded but I might be able to salvage the carrier if I knew where to find a battery contact button.

I'm also not convinced the 2.125" tires are correctly sized, according to some of the information out there they should be 1.75 whitewalls so these are likely replacements.


I'll try and get some pictures and a serial number posted back later tonight. 


Any information or sources for some of the missing bits is greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't help with any parts as I sold all the Murray middle weights I had. You are right about teh tires though--should be 26 x 1.75. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlazars (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks much for the tire information!

Im attaching a few pictures to give you an idea of what Im looking for etc.


Thanks again,

Rich


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2013)

Rich,
I have posted below the 62' Murray catalog depicting your rear rack with the tail light assy. 
These "Speed Weight" design Murrays also had the lesser option of the "bullet" or "rocket tip" reflectors. But, your rack clearly shows that it had the rear tail light assy.

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/82/1962-Murray-Catalog

here is a picture of my rear tailight lens that matches the catalog that was used on my Western Flyer Murray built Sabre Flyer.

That great that your daughter will soon be riding in style on one of the popular Murrays. Good luck with the project.






JD


----------



## rlazars (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the picture of the tail light, that makes sense to me now.  Any suggestions on where to buy proper tires?  I found some things on e-bay but im not sure whats the most correct?

These: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121054183126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

or these?:http://www.ebay.com/itm/26-BICYCLE-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a72dbb542

Many thanks for all of your kind replies and assistance.

Ideas on parts sources? or just keep googling around?  Obviously this site as well.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kendas are the commonly replacement tires. They run about $25 ea plus tubes for about $6 ea. Any local bike shop should have either of these in black or white walls. 26x1.75 tires are common.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is my go to place for tires:

http://www.niagaracycle.com/product_info.php?products_id=1394


----------



## rlazars (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks much for the information! I dropped off the rims to have them trued up, cant wait to dip them in the Oxalic mix and get them really brightened up.


----------



## rlazars (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nearly Finished*









All,

The somewhat nearly finished product.  Gifted and ready to ride. I've got to get to radio shack and buy a plastic battery box to repair the beynod repair metal one.  

 My daughter is thrilled and we keep looking for the remaining missing parts.

I need a middleweight reflector support (I have a lightweight one for trade/sale) and a Tail light.


----------

